# Người bị cười hở lợi phải làm sao để khắc phục Triệt Để



## csevenan (13/12/19)

cười hở lợi phải làm sao để điều trị triệt để là lo ngại của nhiều người khi không may sở hữu nụ cười kèm duyên này. Với sự phát triển của công nghệ hiện đại, chữa cười hở lợi có thể thành công trên 90%, tham khảo ngay sau đây.






điều trị cười hở lợi là hiện tượng khoảng cách giữa viền môi dưới và cổ răng vượt ngưỡng 3mm. Phần thân răng tiếp xúc với  lợi là cổ răng, không phải chân răng như nhiều người thường nghĩ. Điều này làm lộ ra quá nhiều lợi, không tốt về thẩm mỹ.
Ý nghĩa phẫu thuật cười hở lợi theo nhân tướng học: Ngoại hình có tác động không nhỏ tới cảm nhận của người đối diện với ta, cười hở lợi được xem là một trong những khiếm khuyết của nụ cười. Người cười hở lợi thường được mặc định là thiếu trung thực, không chín chắn, dự báo vạn sự khó thành.
Cười hở lợi và lợi thâm, môi mỏng miệng rộng, cuời lại không cân thì mang cốt cách hình khắc, không nữ tính. Đàn bà hở lợi cũng là người có tướng ghen. Tuy nhiên, đây chỉ là những thiên kiến không chính xác bởi hở lợi chỉ bắt nguồn từ cấu trúc răng và hàm không tương xứng mà thôi.


----------

